# Uiterlijk > Huid >  Wat heb ik?

## HarmenBrouwer

Het jeukt vreselijk en heb het sinds maandag.

----------


## Leontien

Ik zie dat je deze post al een tijdje geleden hebt geplaatst. Ben je er al achter gekomen waardoor je deze pukkels en jeuk hebt?

----------


## Adike

Als die klacht nog hebt wil ik na een consult wel behandelen.

----------

